# Raul Gonzalez - Farewell to footballer Raul Gonzalez of Real Madrid - Madrid - 2010/07/26 - x16



## Celtic (28 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## General (28 Juli 2010)

für den Schalker :thumbup:


----------



## halabalooser (8 Nov. 2010)

Gracias! Por el capiii


----------

